# Angel Eyes



## mom23boys (Jun 26, 2008)

Okay- so for those of you that actually have used it- does it work???? Zeplin's foster mom did use it when he was younger- before we adopted him, my vet said it is okay to use, but not forever. I am on the fence- but thinking of giving it a go.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi Jennifer

I'd been over and over the tear stain issue in my head. I used to have 2 Maltese and one of them had terrible staining that I never could get under control. I know Angel Eyes produces desirable results. The bad thing about Angel Eyes is that it is an antibiotic, and you're vet is sooo right - it can't be used long term. I have my doubts that it's even good "short term" meaning a minimum of several months. It has to be used continuously to remain effective - once you get the stains under control it still has to be used for maintenance. You can't stop using it or you go right back to square one. Plus, it's not cheap! 

I've decided that I value my dog's health over her appearance, and therefore am searching for safer solutions. If you search the threads in this forum you will find lots of others struggling with the same issue. There's many suggestions out there for more natural alternatives and I have tried quite a few with absolutely no results. However, some of them require patience and time in order to work, and Saydee is only 16 wks. At this point, I trim red stained hair, gently clean Saydee's eyes twice a day with fresh warm water, a soft cotton washcloth, and a flea comb. That, and I cross my fingers that diet changes will help. I also hope that once Saydee stops teething the tear stains will let up.


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

My wife just got some from our groomer. She has a couple of clients who swear by it. I told the wife that many have reservations about using it but she wants to see if it helps. Tasha has bad staining but we aren't going to experiment with different foods. She gets the runs too bad with a food change and we are feeding her wellness core. Here is a pic of how bad it has gotten.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I just posted this in another thread Oliver's tear stain seemed to quickly clear up when I took the plastic bowls away.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh Kawboy
Poor Tasha! Have you taken her to the vet? I literally just got back from the vet with Saydee and he did a stain test and said her tear ducts are not draining out her nose properly and that he is going to flush them when she gets spayed next month. But he said they can get a staph infection if the tearing gets bad enough! If it's hard to keep the area dry, that's when the infection can take place. I wonder if the Angel Eyes actually solves the tearing problem, or just makes the tears run clear? If the tears are still soaking the fur, whether they are rust colored or clear, I imagine infection is a possibility. My vet said NO NO NO on the Angel Eyes and I have to agree. He says it's not a good idea to treat something cosmetic with systemic antibiotics. However, Tasha's stains look much worse than Saydee's and the problem may be more than cosmetic. She may benefit from a vet trip!

Mintchip
Wow! That was an easy fix for you! I wish that worked for us. We already use stainless bowls, so there's no plastic to take away :frusty:


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm going to call the vet and see if they want to check her out. I didn't think this could be a health issue, just a cosmetic one. I'll see what they say. thanks.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

I would. Hopefully it's just cosmetic but it's certainly worth checking in to! Good luck 

By the way, I agree about switching foods. It's not as easy as it sounds to just go from one brand to the next. It's costly! Plus, you have to give each one time to see if there's any results. In the meantime you have to deal with diarrhea, etc. and you don't even know if it's working! I figure the Solid Gold she eats works well for her digestion and I know she's eating a high quality product. Maybe I can ease a different brand in later, but during her puppyhood I can't deal with "the Hershey squirts"! Yech...


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

SaydeeMomma said:


> Oh Kawboy
> Poor Tasha! Have you taken her to the vet? I literally just got back from the vet with Saydee and he did a stain test and said her tear ducts are not draining out her nose properly and that he is going to flush them when she gets spayed next month. But he said they can get a staph infection if the tearing gets bad enough! If it's hard to keep the area dry, that's when the infection can take place. I wonder if the Angel Eyes actually solves the tearing problem, or just makes the tears run clear? If the tears are still soaking the fur, whether they are rust colored or clear, I imagine infection is a possibility. My vet said NO NO NO on the Angel Eyes and I have to agree. He says it's not a good idea to treat something cosmetic with systemic antibiotics. However, Tasha's stains look much worse than Saydee's and the problem may be more than cosmetic. She may benefit from a vet trip!
> 
> *Mintchip
> Wow! That was an easy fix for you! I wish that worked for us. We already use stainless bowls, so there's no plastic to take away :frusty:*



It wasn't just that but it made a big difference. He loves blueberries and parsley so I add that to his food all the time


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Hmmm... I wonder if the blueberries and parsley have to be fresh? Solid Gold food has both those ingredients already in it, but they aren't helpin' Saydee!


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

I had used Angel Eyes (as directed) for about 4 months. It worked GREAT. Never needed it after tear stains went away and Shea never had problems! He is 2 now and I have not used it in about 6 months.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh here are some before and after pics


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

micki2much said:


> I had used Angel Eyes (as directed) for about 4 months. It worked GREAT. Never needed it after tear stains went away and Shea never had problems! He is 2 now and I have not used it in about 6 months.


That would be an ideal way for things to work out. You just gave my wife hope that using it for a short time might help without using it forever. Thanks.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes, it would be great if it could work permanently. I know they recommend maintenance but if you don't need it - by golly - you just won the tear stain battle!

I'll cross my fingers for Tasha for a quick fix


----------

